

Airbnb and Investor Settle Differences; Employees will Get Liquidity - sahillavingia
http://allthingsd.com/20111002/airbnb-investor-chamath-palihapitiya-settle-differences-with-employees-to-get-liquidity/?mod=tweet

======
pbreit
Key phrase: "next financing round". So the current financing goes through with
"no changes" (ie, no employee participation). There's no mention of the
dividend or control which didn't strike me as much of an issue anyway.

------
mrtron
Interesting outcome.

I think this is the first time I have seen someone 'take a stand', take some
huge heat for it in the court of public opinion, and then have the intended
effect.

~~~
bradly
Funny, my first thought was that this is already the second time that AirBnB
has taken heat publicly and than backtracked.

